# Woodturning Smock Recomendation



## Woodworking Vet (Feb 21, 2018)

I don't usually make posts about stuff I like but this one I have to. I was told about a turning smock offered for sale by Timberbits and after looking at it online I decided what the heck, I'll order it. Timberbits is out of Australia. The total price landed to my door came to $25.74 at today's conversion rate. Its an awesome smock, heavy weight fabric, nice zipper and a great neck collar to keep the shavings out. It has two pencil pockets on each sleeve, it has no pockets on the back of the smock but that doesn't bother me. The zipper is opposite, like a ladie's zipper but it didnt' take much time to get used to us. The green one has the upgraded zipper over the blue one. Anyway, its a heck of a deal for a turning smock in case someone is looking. Oh, order one size larger than you normally wear. I wear a large, ordered a large and its a snug fit. Not tight mind you, just snug, and maybe its meant to be that way. Our woodturning club liked the smock so much they just ordered 25 of them. And it took 15 days to arrive. Just thought I would share.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 21, 2018)

Interesting....

I use wind breakers. One lined and one unlined for the summer. Chips just bounce off it...
I just got this one today for $9. With free shipping.

Link


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Feb 21, 2018)

I use a windbreaker too (its what I started with), bought it at Goodwill for $3 and tore the lining out. I was too cheap to spend $65 or more on a smock. But I was still getting shavings down the back of my neck and the front of my shirt. This fixed the problem! I wear it all the time, and I still wear my windbreaker at times but always have this underneath. For $25 I consider it money well spent. Of course isn't all my money well spent?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 21, 2018)

That’s an awesome deal!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 21, 2018)

Woodworking Vet said:


> Of course isn't all my money well spent?



Au contraire mon Frere! (No way dude). If I could have back all of the money I’ve spent poorly I could retire tomorrow.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## CWS (Feb 22, 2018)

I have one of those smocks and I wear it a lot. My wife, who does the laundry loves it as much as do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 22, 2018)

Jim Beam said:


> Au contraire mon Frere! (No way dude). If I could have back all of the money I’ve spent poorly I could retire tomorrow.


Yup it's called marriage!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## David Hill (Feb 25, 2018)

Nice!
And waaay less expen$ive than AAW.
May get one’r two, till then I just buy polyester type T shirts on clearance when swmbo drags me to Kohls. Chips don’t stick & if they get stained —- oh well— always a clearance rack.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 25, 2018)

I would recommend the ones that the arms tie in the back- would save a lot of good wood from you wood wastin wood spinners....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 25, 2018)

Here is how we have to turn in Texas- too hot for wind breakers

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Feb 25, 2018)

JR Parks said:


> Here is how we have to turn in Texas- too hot for wind breakers
> View attachment 142440



Jim, I asked you to not publish that picture of me!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 25, 2018)

Tony said:


> Jim, I asked you to not publish that picture of me!


Sorry T !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tankerbarr (Feb 27, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Interesting....
> 
> I use wind breakers. One lined and one unlined for the summer. Chips just bounce off it...
> I just got this one today for $9. With free shipping.
> ...


My wife wishes I had used something....when I started out I'd get CA splatter all over my shirts....and A didn't always wear my old junky shirts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tankerbarr (Feb 27, 2018)

Woodworking Vet said:


> I don't usually make posts about stuff I like but this one I have to. I was told about a turning smock offered for sale by Timberbits and after looking at it online I decided what the heck, I'll order it. Timberbits is out of Australia. The total price landed to my door came to $25.74 at today's conversion rate. Its an awesome smock, heavy weight fabric, nice zipper and a great neck collar to keep the shavings out. It has two pencil pockets on each sleeve, it has no pockets on the back of the smock but that doesn't bother me. The zipper is opposite, like a ladie's zipper but it didnt' take much time to get used to us. The green one has the upgraded zipper over the blue one. Anyway, its a heck of a deal for a turning smock in case someone is looking. Oh, order one size larger than you normally wear. I wear a large, ordered a large and its a snug fit. Not tight mind you, just snug, and maybe its meant to be that way. Our woodturning club liked the smock so much they just ordered 25 of them. And it took 15 days to arrive. Just thought I would share.
> 
> View attachment 142222


Are there any smocks out there that are sleeveless....more like a vest?


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 27, 2018)

Find one you like and cut the sleeves off?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Feb 27, 2018)

JR Parks said:


> Here is how we have to turn in Texas- too hot for wind breakers
> View attachment 142440


That's not all the do in Texas. Just Say'in

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

